# Can you recommend good Golden Breeders in the Midwest?



## Swack (Nov 23, 2011)

I received a call from a former puppy buyer today. It's time for his family to acquire a new puppy, but this time it's his wife's turn to choose the breed. He'd rather have another Lab, but his wife wants a Golden. They live in the Chicago area and would like to know of any good breeders within a reasonable drive (maybe 5 hours or less?).

They're leaning toward a dog from a field background (smaller size and maybe smarter and easier to train), but they may consider a moderate show golden. They're looking primarily for a companion dog and don't intend to run any performance events, but he hasn't ruled out hunting. I believe they're looking for a sound, healthy, long-lived, dog with a good temperament.

Being a Lab guy, I don't know who might be producing Golden retrievers that might meet their needs, but I knew I'd get some good input from the RTF gang. 

Also, what health clearances are appropriate for Goldens? I'm assuming hips, elbows, and eyes, but I'm unsure of the genetic diseases that can be screened for in Goldens. Any input on this subject would also be appreciated!

Thanks for your input!

Swack


----------



## MarshGhost (Aug 2, 2010)

I would check out Countryside Retrievers in Watertown, WI. I don't have one of the pups but I have spent some time with them and they are great dogs.

http://www.countrysideretrievers.com/

And all of them are from hunt test and field trial lines.


----------



## Strongline Retrievers (Jun 24, 2005)

Micky Strandberg, Mioak's Retrievers, Dousman WI 262-965-3247.. One Of The Best On The Business.. Best In WI..


----------



## Golden Gibby (Jun 27, 2011)

Miners are in the Chicago area
http://www.minerskennel.com/index.htm

High rollers in NW Indiana
http://www.highrollergoldens.net/index.html

Smokin Gold in the St louis area
https://sites.google.com/site/smokingoldretrievers/puppies

These are the ones I could think of in the Chicago area, don't know if they have any pups avail.


----------



## gdgnyc (May 4, 2009)

Interested only in the Mid-West?


----------



## Eric Johnson (Dec 23, 2004)

On addition to what's been given ... Webshire kennels in Larsen WI. http://www.webshirekennels.com/

It's interesting to look at pedigrees. Much of the "High Rollers" stuff goes back to John and Nancy Miner (High Times) of the other reference. Also, a couple of dogs have Pinerun in them .... Gerry Clinchy who visits here often. Small world.


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Top Brass Goldens - Jackie still ships some litters out of Illinois.


----------



## The Snows (Jul 19, 2004)

Not the mid-west but Carol Lanteigne @ Adirondac Golden Retrievers in Mexico, NY


----------



## Jerry and Freya (Sep 13, 2008)

The Snows said:


> Not the mid-west but Carol Lanteigne @ Adirondac Golden Retrievers in Mexico, NY


I think Carol has a litter at this time as well.
Good luck ~~


----------



## hotel4dogs (Aug 2, 2010)

To answer your other question, hip, elbows, heart, eyes, prcd-PRA and ichthyosis. Also good to have thyroid and PRA-GR1.


----------



## Cowtown (Oct 3, 2009)

JusticeDog said:


> Top Brass Goldens - Jackie still ships some litters out of Illinois.


1 second Topbrass and Mioak's for the midwest.

Or Melanie with Firemark in California and she can ship the pup.


----------



## mjh345 (Jun 17, 2006)

John Gassner in St Louis and Andy Whitely in Memphis co own 2 100% Am trained FC-AFC Goldens. They also have some other real nice younger up and coming Goldens who are getting ribbons in FT's. 
They would be a great source and are some great guys top work with


----------



## hotel4dogs (Aug 2, 2010)

Some awesome breeders being listed here, but please remember he's said they are looking for a house pet who will not do any performance events. He "hasn't ruled out" hunting.
I fear some of the breeders mentioned may have dogs who are a little more dog than this person is looking for.


----------



## Swack (Nov 23, 2011)

Thanks for all of the good leads. I'm sure my client will follow-up on them. 

Feel free to add others if you think of them. Also, feel free to add any advice you might give to a person looking to buy their first Golden, like questions to ask the breeder or things to look for.

Thanks again for your help!

Swack


----------



## mjh345 (Jun 17, 2006)

hotel4dogs said:


> Some awesome breeders being listed here, but please remember he's said they are looking for a house pet who will not do any performance events. He "hasn't ruled out" hunting.
> I fear some of the breeders mentioned may have dogs who are a little more dog than this person is looking for.


He said he was looking for a field background


----------



## Swack (Nov 23, 2011)

mjh345 said:


> He said he was looking for a field background


And I also said they might consider a moderate show-bred Golden.

Swack


----------



## John Robinson (Apr 14, 2009)

Swack said:


> And I also said they might consider a moderate show-bred Golden.
> 
> Swack


Swack, it's up to you to educate them on the huge difference between Show and Field bred Goldens. BTW, for those that haven't tried field bred Goldens, just like Labs, they are able to turn it off and be great couch potato pets in the house, while showing high drive excellent FT, HT hunting dogs outside.

I personally know Topbrass, Firemark and Adirondac, know you would get a great pup from any of them. I have received wonderful pups from Jackie Mertens for over 20 years, never a dud. Finally, not to hijack, but I just bred my Gus, Topbrass Montana Lonesome Dove ***OS to Randy Hand's Amber last month. He post on here as Klamath Gold Hunter or something like that.

John


----------



## John Robinson (Apr 14, 2009)

One more thing, regarding choosing a local breeder, I think once you decide picking the best puppy you can, geographic proximity becomes less an issue. The reality of any highly reputable breeder is they will evaluate each pup and decide, based on their many years of experience, which pup is best for each buyer. It's not like you show up at their house, look over the litter and choose one. The breeder will have already evaluated each owner for their needs. Each owner is very different, some are only interested in top flight, high drive field trial prospects, some are more hunt test oriented and some are just looking for a pet who may accompany Dad a couple times each season chasing pheasants, this is especially true with Golden buyers. So other than the slight hassle of shipping the pup, there is no advantage with buying local. To me the pup is so valuable that the actual cost of getting the right pup for me is way down on my list of things to worry about.


----------



## Swack (Nov 23, 2011)

John Robinson said:


> One more thing, regarding choosing a local breeder, I think once you decide picking the best puppy you can, geographic proximity becomes less an issue. The reality of any highly reputable breeder is they will evaluate each pup and decide, based on their many years of experience, which pup is best for each buyer. It's not like you show up at their house, look over the litter and choose one. The breeder will have already evaluated each owner for their needs. Each owner is very different, some are only interested in top flight, high drive field trial prospects, some are more hunt test oriented and some are just looking for a pet who may accompany Dad a couple times each season chasing pheasants, this is especially true with Golden buyers. So other than the slight hassle of shipping the pup, there is no advantage with buying local. To me the pup is so valuable that the actual cost of getting the right pup for me is way down on my list of things to worry about.


John,

Right or wrong, I included the geographic limits because I thought the prospective puppy buyers would be well served to visit several breeders and see their dogs in person. They aren't well versed in performance bred retrievers and I thought the exposure to different breeders and their dogs would be educational and help them to determine which breeder would produce a dog that best meets their needs.

Swack


----------



## Sundown49 aka Otey B (Jan 3, 2003)

Smokin Gold in the St louis area
https://sites.google.com/site/smokin...ievers/puppies

Jeannie's female Bang is one of the nicest dogs I have judged. Great working dog and laid back when its time to relax..


----------



## John Robinson (Apr 14, 2009)

Swack said:


> John,
> 
> Right or wrong, I included the geographic limits because I thought the prospective puppy buyers would be well served to visit several breeders and see their dogs in person. They aren't well versed in performance bred retrievers and I thought the exposure to different breeders and their dogs would be educational and help them to determine which breeder would produce a dog that best meets their needs.
> 
> Swack


I get it. Good idea showing them some well bred dogs and what they can do.


----------



## TroyFeeken (May 30, 2007)

Tom Lane at Thistlerock in MN produces some very nice litters. http://www.thistlerockgoldens.com

field background dogs with titles in both hunt tests and derby and qual placements.


----------



## Julie R. (Jan 13, 2003)

Diane Baker in Utica, Ill. at Paws Here LLC (boarding/grooming facility) She's a former pro show handler and occasionally has Golden litters. Her dogs are nice, you'd have to ask her how they'd do hunting but I know her Chesapeakes do both. Though her dogs are show lines, they're not overdone as she's a big believer in moderation and dogs (of all breeds) being able to do the job they were bred for. Very knowledgeable and wonderful to deal with, too.


----------



## big gunner (Mar 1, 2010)

Having had and currently have a field trial golden look for the line that gives you the best chances for the major health clearances and guarantees. Nothing is absolute so put all that you can in your favor. Gerry Clinchy and our family of merrymaversters ( yahoo group ) will give you an idea of support when you buy a puppy from her.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Sep 17, 2009)

Sundown49 aka Otey B said:


> Smokin Gold in the St louis area https://sites.google.com/site/smokin...ievers/puppies Jeannie's female Bang is one of the nicest dogs I have judged. Great working dog and laid back when its time to relax..


I have Bangs sister from the following repeat breeding. I can say my dog has an incredible work ethic, gives 300% every time I take her out. We do hunt tests, agility and obedience. Her daddy is a High Times dog. She is an incredible dog. 

That being said, my dog is crazy!!! She is all go non stop. But I wouldn't trade her for nothing. Unless they want to work work work, they need to be honest with the breeder on what they want drive and energy wise. You can get a lower key field bred dog. High Times, Firemark, Top Brass, all that's names are known for good octane in the dogs tank. I'm just adding this to say be careful what you wish for ;-)


----------



## jd6400 (Feb 23, 2009)

The nicest golden I`ve had here lately came from Bev Burns,she frequents this sight......Where you at Bev?????


----------



## John Robinson (Apr 14, 2009)

jd6400 said:


> The nicest golden I`ve had here lately came from Bev Burns,she frequents this sight......Where you at Bev?????


Tully, 30 derby points and she didn't even run him the last five weeks before he aged out, plus he got second in a Q five weeks before age two. I brag because he's out of her wonderful Pixie by my Gus.


----------



## jd6400 (Feb 23, 2009)

John Robinson said:


> Tully, 30 derby points and she didn't even run him the last five weeks before he aged out, plus he got second in a Q five weeks before age two. I brag because he's out of her wonderful Pixie by my Gus.


John, I dont get many here but this pup was a dream to work with.Despite his handler and lack of goals for the animal it has far exceded his expectations.He is a marking machine. Jim


----------



## Beverly Burns (Apr 20, 2006)

I'm here and thank you Jim. I only have a male right now, "Tully". Many good choices out there for what you are after. Clearances are a consideration but not a be all and end all. It's hard to find a dog with all clearances who can mark, swim, has drive, bottom, be a team player and on and on....and has longevity. Pick one, roll the dice, and love them to death!


----------



## John Robinson (Apr 14, 2009)

jd6400 said:


> John, I dont get many here but this pup was a dream to work with.Despite his handler and lack of goals for the animal it has far exceded his expectations.He is a marking machine. Jim


Oh, that would be Tully's brother Pic. Bev kept Tully and as an owner-trainer-handler, she has definate goals. I think Bob T. owns the pup you are talking about.


----------



## John Robinson (Apr 14, 2009)

Beverly Burns said:


> I'm here and thank you Jim. I only have a male right now, "Tully". Many good choices out there for what you are after. Clearances are a consideration but not a be all and end all. It's hard to find a dog with all clearances who can mark, swim, has drive, bottom, be a team player and on and on....and has longevity. Pick one, roll the dice, and love them to death!


Great advice!


----------



## younggun86 (May 2, 2013)

mickey strandberg at mioaks breeds some awesome goldens and really takes care of puppy buyers. If I ever switch from a lab to a golden( HAHA) shed be my choice hands down.


----------



## John Robinson (Apr 14, 2009)

younggun86 said:


> mickey strandberg at mioaks breeds some awesome goldens and really takes care of puppy buyers. If I ever switch from a lab to a golden( HAHA) shed be my choice hands down.


Mioaks Smoke'n Zeke, one of the greatest Goldens of all time, wonderful dog who's time was cut short. Double header winner, National finalist, was dominant on our circuit. Sire of my avatar dog Cody.


----------



## retrieverfever (Feb 5, 2006)

They're leaning toward a dog from a field background (smaller size and maybe smarter and easier to train), but they may consider a moderate show golden

I find that comment funny... and not accurate....the fact that goldens with more field breeding are in anyway smarter or easier to train than goldens with more bench background.
I think that is a big misconception, whilst they definitely have different styles and grit per se, I don't think one "type" is easier to train or smarter than the other and I would hate for a new owner to have mis information.


----------



## DrDuck (Dec 26, 2013)

retrieverfever said:


> They're leaning toward a dog from a field background (smaller size and maybe smarter and easier to train), but they may consider a moderate show golden
> 
> I find that comment funny... and not accurate....the fact that goldens with more field breeding are in anyway smarter or easier to train than goldens with more bench background.
> I think that is a big misconception, whilst they definitely have different styles and grit per se, I don't think one "type" is easier to train or smarter than the other and I would hate for a new owner to have mis information.


I have had goldens for almost 30 years and only one had any bench blood and that was one of the four grand parents and that dog also had 3 other grand parents from very good field lines. He was a plodder and he was steady and trainable, but he lacked the drive and fire of all of the other dogs I have had. I will not have another golden with a bench dog line that close to the dog I am buying.


----------



## Cowtown (Oct 3, 2009)

Jackie/Topbrass will occasionally do pet type breeding so with show dogs on one side of the breeding. Have your client reach out to her and see what her plans are. Just have your clients tell them exactly what they are looking for and the type of dog you want and she'll steer them towards the right breeding. It may not be for awhile and she'll tell you to wait. She won't push them in a direction if it isn't what they need/want.


----------



## John Gassner (Sep 11, 2003)

retrieverfever said:


> They're leaning toward a dog from a field background (smaller size and maybe smarter and easier to train), but they may consider a moderate show golden
> 
> I find that comment funny... and not accurate....the fact that goldens with more field breeding are in anyway smarter or easier to train than goldens with more bench background.
> I think that is a big misconception, whilst they definitely have different styles and grit per se, I don't think one "type" is easier to train or smarter than the other and I would hate for a new owner to have mis information.


How many "types" have you trained? Certain breeds are easier to train. Some breeds are smarter than others. Same thing for sub-sets within breeds. If not why care about the breed or pedigree?


----------



## hotel4dogs (Aug 2, 2010)

Haven't had any trouble training my show golden to a few titles here and there. Depending on their experience, they may find one or the other learning style easier. Just need to match the puppy to the people and their lifestyle, experience level, and expectations.



retrieverfever said:


> They're leaning toward a dog from a field background (smaller size and maybe smarter and easier to train), but they may consider a moderate show golden
> 
> I find that comment funny... and not accurate....the fact that goldens with more field breeding are in anyway smarter or easier to train than goldens with more bench background.
> I think that is a big misconception, whilst they definitely have different styles and grit per se, I don't think one "type" is easier to train or smarter than the other and I would hate for a new owner to have mis information.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Aug 2, 2010)

Those "tweener" litters are becoming very popular. There are several good breeders now mixing the show/field backgrounds to make nice family dogs. Not field trial dogs, but nice, well rounded family pets. Smart, nice structure, easy to train in whatever sport the people wish to try.



Cowtown said:


> Jackie/Topbrass will occasionally do pet type breeding so with show dogs on one side of the breeding. Have your client reach out to her and see what her plans are. Just have your clients tell them exactly what they are looking for and the type of dog you want and she'll steer them towards the right breeding. It may not be for awhile and she'll tell you to wait. She won't push them in a direction if it isn't what they need/want.


----------



## Swack (Nov 23, 2011)

retrieverfever said:


> They're leaning toward a dog from a field background (smaller size and *maybe* smarter and easier to train), but they may consider a moderate show golden
> 
> I find that comment funny... and not accurate....the fact that goldens with more field breeding are in anyway smarter or easier to train than goldens with more bench background.
> I think that is a big misconception, whilst they definitely have different styles and grit per se, I don't think one "type" is easier to train or smarter than the other and I would hate for a new owner to have mis information.


retrieverfever,

Don't laugh too hard. You might note the word *maybe* in my original post. As you can see there are some who believe that word could be removed from my statement. At least give me credit for having some doubt as to the validity of the assumption.

Swack


----------



## Beverly Burns (Apr 20, 2006)

Jeff, I have sent you a PM. Check your messages.


----------



## keith042 (Apr 9, 2014)

I have an Adirondac pup. She is four months old and progressing just great! This is my third golden and I hunt them. I did a lot of research, know a few other breeders and lots of Golden lines. I think Carol's lines are very well thought out and have great results. I am really looking forward to running Bailey this fall when pheasant season opens. In my research, I contacted an owner in Madison, WI (I am in Milwaukee) who has three of Carol's dogs. They all hunt and trial and win. Contact me if your buyer wants to come to Milwaukee to see my pup. I know Carol has a litter due in mid May.


----------



## luvdogs (Jul 6, 2009)

Surefire Goldens KANSAS CITY


----------



## swampcollielover (Nov 30, 2012)

We purchased a new pup two years ago from a smaller hobby breeder in IL. http://sugarriverretrievers.com/ They own a TopBrass Female that they bred with Chawtaw Yukon's Copper Penny, we are very pleased with the pup. Mike Dixon, the breeder told me a few weeks ago that he is planning on having another litter with these two dogs. Check his website above for contact information an information on his dogs. 


I also highly recommend John and Nancy Minor if they have any plans for pups, or they can refer you to top breeders of Goldens.


Jackie Minor is also a top breeder for field dogs.


----------



## miketuggle (Aug 21, 2014)

Only a "minor" detail when considering a multi-purpose "family" Golden but with many of the show breedings, you'll be vacuuming up shed hair year round. 

Also, you can do a lot of research on the accomplishments, genetics, clearances, and longevity by going to www.k9data.com -- a wonderful resource.

I, too, have an Adirondac girl, now. You won't go wrong with Carol's careful breeding.


----------



## mostlygold (Aug 5, 2006)

I currently have 3 of Carol's Adirondac dogs and my avatar dog (who I lost just over a year ago) was my first. They are incredibly trainable, biddable and great to live with. I do multiple venues with my dogs and also hunt them, upland and waterfowl. I also have a job that keeps me away 12 hrs a day, 4 days a week and the dogs are comfortable with that as well. Lots of drive for performance, sweet and loving in the house. She has many dogs that are SAR and therapy dogs in addition to the field and other performance dogs. Carol and Ernie are great folks as well.


----------



## Terry Britton (Jul 3, 2003)

Swack said:


> And I also said they might consider a moderate show-bred Golden.
> 
> Swack


My last one was out of half show and half field lines. She was much milder as a pup in the house than my new pup. If they are looking for a pet more than hunting, I would recommend looking for an outcrossing between the two lines. What I experienced was slower to mature for the hunting and water work to emerge, but she turned out really nice. 

She could hunt all day though on pheasant hunts without needing to rest because she would go at a moderate pace rather than 100 mph. 

The pup I have now is requires daily work so she will be more calm in the house. She is only 4 months old, so not sure how the difference will be in maturity.


----------

